# Cruise Control not working



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

I can click CC on and it'll just blink at me.

It did this to me 4 years ago in Texas but then stopped. I live in a high humidity area, could that have something to do with this? Is there maybe some corosion somewhere I need to look into?


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

*http://z31.com/repairs/brakepedal/*

Brake lights stay on/Cruise control doesn't work




Leuthesius said:


> I can click CC on and it'll just blink at me.
> 
> It did this to me 4 years ago in Texas but then stopped. I live in a high humidity area, could that have something to do with this? Is there maybe some corosion somewhere I need to look into?


----------

